# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  کارشناسی ارشد IT

## bijibuji

این تاپیک مطمئنا" طرفدارهای زیادی خواهد داشت.

سوالاتتون در مورد منابع، جزوات، درصدها، اطلاعیه ها و اخبار در این بخش مطرح کنید تا دوستانی که اطلاع دارن پاسخگو باشن.

----------


## kiani_behzad

از bijbuji عزیز واقعا ممنون که اینکارو کرد و تایپیک جدیدی در بخش مربوط به خودش ایجاد کرد.
اما من هم به نوبه خود در همین بخش تایپیک جدیدی برای حل سوالات ارشد که قبلا پیشنهادشو داده بودم در این بخش ایجاد میکنم و امیدوارم بتونیم به افرادی مثل خود من که در مکانهایی هستند که امکانات آموزشی زیادی ندارن کمکی هر چند کوچک کرده باشیم.

----------


## kiani_behzad

دوستان برای مهندسی نرم افزار کتاب تست و منبع خوب چی میشناسین؟

----------


## bijibuji

> دوستان برای مهندسی نرم افزار کتاب تست و منبع خوب چی میشناسین؟


کتاب پرسمن، ترجمه جعفرنژاد قمی و ابراهیم عامل محرابی رو تحت هیچ عنوان نگیر.
ترجمه های دیگرش رو من خبر ندارم. اما از خوندن این ( با این که فارسیه!!!!) هیچی نمی فهمی.
فکر کنم با نرم افزار مترجم، ترجمه شده.

----------


## kiani_behzad

> کتاب پرسمن، ترجمه جعفرنژاد قمی و ابراهیم عامل محرابی رو تحت هیچ عنوان نگیر.
> ترجمه های دیگرش رو من خبر ندارم. اما از خوندن این ( با این که فارسیه!!!!) هیچی نمی فهمی.
> فکر کنم با نرم افزار مترجم، ترجمه شده.


 بله موافقم خودم هم هیچ گاه این کتابای جعفرو مناسب نمیدونم.
کسی اگه منبعی میشناسه بگه.
ممنون.

----------


## BahareJoon

> بله موافقم خودم هم هیچ گاه این کتابای جعفرو مناسب نمیدونم.
> کسی اگه منبعی میشناسه بگه.
> ممنون.


البته به عرضتون برسونم که این آقا اسمشون جعفر نیستا. عین الله اسمشه. چقدر هم خنده داره اسمش.
اما راس می گه بی جی بو جی  :گیج:  ترجمه اش خوب نیست. البته من نخوندم اما چندتا از دوستام کتابشو داشتن. فکر کنم ترجمه هاشمی طبا شنیدم که بد نیست.
اگه بقیه هم اطلاعاتی در زمینه این کتاب و ترجمه هاش دارن بگن. ممنون می شیم  :قلب:

----------


## goodnews

چرا هيشكي جواب منو نمي ده؟ :افسرده:  براي مديريت و زبان منبع معتبري مي شناسيد؟

----------


## bijibuji

> چرا هيشكي جواب منو نمي ده؟ براي مديريت و زبان منبع معتبري مي شناسيد؟


مدیریت، جزوه دانشگاه امیرکبیر، و زبان هم کتاب پوران پژوهش بد نیست.

----------


## arezoo_66

خيلي ممنون از ابتكار تازتون  ولي امكان داره درساي نرم افزار  مثل رياضيات و منطقي كه من افتضاح توش مشكل دارم و سيستم عامل رو هم بزارين  و اگه ممكنه درصد رتبه هاي نرم افزار رو هم اگه گير آوردين اينجا قرار بدين ممنون :تشویق:

----------


## bijibuji

> خيلي ممنون از ابتكار تازتون  ولي امكان داره درساي نرم افزار  مثل رياضيات و منطقي كه من افتضاح توش مشكل دارم و سيستم عامل رو هم بزارين


درس ریاضیات و مدار منطقی جزء دروس کارشناسی ارشد فناوری اطلاعات نیستند و لزومی نداره لینکی برای اونها در این تاپیک قرار بدم. لطفا" در تاپیک خاص خودش مطرح کنید، یا اگر تاپیکی وجود نداره ایجاد کنید، دوستان یا من کمکتون خواهیم کرد.

در مورد سیستم عامل، چشم. یک جزوه مفید براتون می ذارم.




> و اگه ممكنه درصد رتبه هاي نرم افزار رو هم اگه گير آوردين اينجا قرار بدين ممنون


ابدا" این کار رو نمی کنم و شما یا هیچ کس دیگه ای هم نباید این کار رو بکنید.
لطفا" کمی قانون مند باشین اگر مایلین دوستان انجمنی خوبی برای هم باشیم.
قبل از طرح هرگونه صحبتی، دقت کنید که آیا تاپیک درستی انتخاب کردید و بعد شروع به درخواست یا طرح مشکل کنید.
اینجا تاپیک مباحث مرتبط با آزمون نیست. برای مباحث مرتبط با درصدها، تاپیک خاصش ایجاد شده و اتفاقا خیلی هم طرفدار داره. درخواست در ارتباط با درصد ها رو باید اونجا بیان کنید.

*کارنامه کنکور کارشناسی ارشد فناوری اطلاعات IT سال 88 - رتبه و درصدهاتون رو مقایسه کنید... *

----------


## bijibuji

یک جزوه خوب برای درس سیستم عامل:



برای دریافت جزوه:
- فایلهای ضمیمه را دانلود کنید.
- فایلها را به یک پوشه منتقل کنید.
- با استفاده از یک نرم افزار فشرده ساز مثل Winrar فایل اصلی را خارج کنید.

مشخصات جزوه:
قالب فایل: Pdf
تعداد صفحات: 55
حجم فایل: 1.71 مگابایت
زبان: فارسی

موفق باشید.
 فراموش نشه.

----------


## goodnews

> مدیریت، جزوه دانشگاه امیرکبیر، و زبان هم کتاب پوران پژوهش بد نیست.





ببخشيد مي دونيد استاد مديريت اميركبير كه جزوشو پيشنهاد كرديد كيه؟

----------


## bijibuji

> ببخشيد مي دونيد استاد مديريت اميركبير كه جزوشو پيشنهاد كرديد كيه؟


بله می دونم.

جزوه دکتر سید مهدی الوانی

----------


## goodnews

سلام بيجي بوجي جان
ببخشيد شما مي تونيد كتاب هايي مثل :ساختمان داده ها و الگوريتم ها در جاوا از سهني، حل المسائل مهندسي نرم افزار پرسمن،حل المسائل پايگاه داده المصري،و منابعي رو براي زبان و مديريت اينجا بذاريد؟!! :بامزه: 
البته در صورت امكان :بوس:

----------


## bijibuji

> سلام بيجي بوجي جان
> ببخشيد شما مي تونيد كتاب هايي مثل :ساختمان داده ها و الگوريتم ها در جاوا از سهني، حل المسائل مهندسي نرم افزار پرسمن،حل المسائل پايگاه داده المصري،و منابعي رو براي زبان و مديريت اينجا بذاريد؟!!
> البته در صورت امكان


منابعی که ذکر کردید خوب و مفید بودند. در راه رسیدن به منابعتون، شما هم حاضرید منابعی رو برای دوستان دیگه تون به اشتراک بذارید؟

----------


## goodnews

> منابعی که ذکر کردید خوب و مفید بودند. در راه رسیدن به منابعتون، شما هم حاضرید منابعی رو برای دوستان دیگه تون به اشتراک بذارید؟


از اينكه اون فصول رو ارائه كرديد خيلي ممنونم.
در مورد پيشنهادتون هم ، بله البته . چرا كه نه.
من همه كتاب هايي رو كه خودم دارم و اينجا نيست رو از آدرس زير دانلود كردم . ان شاالله براي بقيه هم مفيد باشه.

http://arshad-it.blogfa.com/post-16.aspx

----------


## bijibuji

> سلام بيجي بوجي جان
> ببخشيد شما مي تونيد كتاب هايي مثل :ساختمان داده ها و الگوريتم ها در جاوا از سهني، حل المسائل مهندسي نرم افزار پرسمن،حل المسائل پايگاه داده المصري،و منابعي رو براي زبان و مديريت اينجا بذاريد؟!!
> البته در صورت امكان


در مورد درخواستتون ، بله البته . چرا كه نه.
من همه كتاب هايي رو كه دنبالش می گردید رو از آدرس زير پیدا كردم . ان شاالله براي بقيه هم مفيد باشه.

http://www.google.com

----------


## goodnews

> در مورد درخواستتون ، بله البته . چرا كه نه.
> من همه كتاب هايي رو كه دنبالش می گردید رو از آدرس زير پیدا كردم . ان شاالله براي بقيه هم مفيد باشه.
> 
> http://www.google.com


دوست عزيز من اينترنت پرسرعت ندارم . نمي تونم بيشتر از ارائه آدرس پيش برم .
كاش شما كمي .....

----------


## bijibuji

امروز می خوام کتاب پایگاه داده ها رو براتون بذارم.
این کتاب نوشته مهندس آیت و دکتر فراهی هستش. انصافا کتاب بدی نیست. غلط تایپی کم داره و خوب ویرایش شده. مطالب اضافه که بدرد کنکور نخوره یکمی زیاد داره اما می تونید از اونها صرفنظر کنید و قسمتهای مفیدترش رو مطالعه کنید. دانلودش رو از دست ندید.



- دانلود:
قالب فایل: Pdf
حجم فایل: 2.46 مگابایت
تعداد صفحات: 442
زبان: فارسی
دانلود از سرور 4Shared.com


موفق باشد.
 فراموش نشه.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام
اين درس اصول مديريت ايا منبعي داره يا نه ؟
من كه هر چي مي سرچم چيزي پيدا نمي كنم براش ! Please help ME

----------


## bijibuji

> سلام
> كتاب فارسي گريمالدي را فقط صحبتش را كردين ولي لينك واسه دانلود نگذاشتين ؟؟؟


لینکی برای دانلود در حال حاضر وجود نداره.
من برای دوستانی که مایل هستند و امکان خریدش رو دارن، یک نسخه از بهترین ترجمه ها رو صرفا" معرفی کردم.

----------


## goodnews

> لطفا این جا رو با پیغام های Spam پر نکنید.
> اگر مشکلی با شخص من دارید، پیام خصوصی بدید جواب می دم.
> 
> ضمنا من از صحبتتون چیزی نفهمیدم! من چه پیشداوری کردم؟


1.حق با شماست. اينجا جاي اين پيام ها نيست
2.من با هيچ كس مشكل ندارم. نمي خوام هم داشته باشم.
3.ديگه مهم نيست. وقتي از كم و كيف مي پرسيد، اميدوار ميشم كه اشتباه كردم. پس نيازي به باز كردن موضوع نيست.



دوستان كسي لينكي از كتاب گسسته ترمبلي داره؟ 
سوال ديگه اي كه دارم اينه كه به نظر دوستاني كه تجربه دارن براي هر درس خوندن يك منبع كفايت مي كنه يا بايد همه منابعي رو كه اين روزا سايت ها معرفي مي كنند بايد مطالعه كرد؟

----------


## R.O.O.T.S

من خودم دیال اپی هستم وگرنه برات می سرچیدم(کتاب را می گم).
در مورد خوندن کتاب  بستگی داره،مثلن مدار منطقی سر راست است و زیاد گسترده نیست و با همون کتاب موریس قضیه حله ولی چیزی مثل ساختمان داده خوندن یک کتاب براش کافی نیست چون تو هر کدوم یک نکته است .

----------


## Itist82

اینا خوبن، اما من هنوزم می گم کتابای ساختمان و طراحی الگوریتم مقسمی یه چیز دیگه است. آدم خدای این دوتا درس می شه. همه ی مثالهاش هم مال کنکورهاست و از خودش چیزی طرح نکرده.

ترجمه ی کتاب پرسمن از دکتر سالخورده خیلی عالیه، من دارم و حال می کنم باهاش. کتاب پوران پژوهش خلاصه ی همونه. البته خوندن پرسمن خیلی منطقی نیست چون خیلی زیاده!! مگر فقط فصل هایی رو از روش بخونید که تو کتاب پوران پژوهش اومده. خودمم اون زمان همین کار رو کردم.

منبع خوب برای زبان یافت می نشود، گشته ایم ما!!! هیچ کس نمی دونه.

----------


## goodnews

> البته خوندن پرسمن خیلی منطقی نیست چون خیلی زیاده!! مگر فقط فصل هایی رو از روش بخونید که تو کتاب پوران پژوهش اومده. خودمم اون زمان همین کار رو کردم.


سلام
منظورتون اينه كه از هر كتاب تنها فصولي كه توي كتاباي تست اومده توي كنكور سوال ميشه؟

----------


## whitehat

ما انتظار داریم کاربرانی که در این سایت فعالیت می کنند به قوانین احترام بگذارند، بارها در مورد لینکهای وارز تذکر داده شده اما باز هم شاهد اینگونه لینکها هستیم. 
پستهای زائد حذف شدند و در صورت تکرار مجبورم با این قضیه برخورد کنم، می توانید برای ردو بدل کردن این لینکها از پیام خصوصی استفاده کنید.

----------


## bijibuji

یکی پیدا بشه به فارسی بگه لینک وارز یعنی چی؟

----------


## whitehat

به دلیل مشکلات احتمالی که قبلا هم برای سایت بوجود آماده کلیه لینکهای وارز حذف می شوند. بمی توانید از طریق پیام خصوصی لینکها را برای دوستان خود ارسال کنید
لینک های زیر را ببینید
قانون منع وارز
توضیحاتی در مورد وارز

----------


## vcldeveloper

> چرا این همه لینکی که به دانلود انواع محصولات Microsoft در این سایت وجود داره پاک نمی شن و فقط کتاب ها و جزوات فارسی و لاتین که من اینجا برای استفاده دوستانم گذاشته بودم پاک شدن.
> همه ما می دونیم که اگر یک چرخ در سایت بزنیم لینک حداقل 100 نرم افزار و کرک اونها رو پیدا می کنیم. در مورد این بی قانونی چه توضیحی دارین؟


این لینک هایی که میگید از کرک در سایت وجود داره، کجا هست؟ اگر لینک کرکی از چشم مدیران پنهان مانده، می تونید آن را گزارش کنید، تا بررسی بشه.

من لینک های شما  را ندیدم. اینکه چرا ما ممنوعیت فعالیت وارز داریم، یک چیز هست، و درباره اش قبلا بارها توضیح دادیم؛ و اینکه آیا لینک های شما وارز بوده یا نه، یک بحث دیگه هست.

اگر اعتراض تون به وجود این قانون هست، وارد نیست. برای چرایی اون می تونید به سایر تاپیک ها در این زمینه مراجعه کنید.
اگر اعتراض به این هست که چرا لینک هایی که وارز نبودند، حذف شدند، بررسی میشه.

موفق باشید

----------


## bijibuji

> اگر اعتراض تون به وجود این قانون هست، وارد نیست.
> برای چرایی اون می تونید به سایر تاپیک ها در این زمینه مراجعه کنید.


نخیر به این اعتراض ندارم.




> اگر اعتراض به این هست که چرا لینک هایی که وارز نبودند، حذف شدند، بررسی میشه.


کی بررسی می شه و نتیجه اش رو کی اعلام می کنید. لطفا منو سر کار نذارید.
بسیاری از پست های من لینک به محتوای دارای Copyright نداشته.
تعداد این پست ها 16 تا بوده و می خوام بدونم چطوری قراره برگردونده شه؟

ضمنا" دلیل حذف پست شکایت من رو هم توضیح بدید. این که نمی شه شما هرچی دلتون بخواد رو پاک می کنید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> کی بررسی می شه و نتیجه اش رو کی اعلام می کنید. لطفا منو سر کار نذارید.


من یادم نمیاد با شما شوخی داشته باشم، که بخوام من باب مذاح و شوخی شما را سر کار بزارم!




> ضمنا" دلیل حذف پست شکایت من رو هم توضیح بدید. این که نمی شه شما هرچی دلتون بخواد رو پاک می کنید.


پست شکایت شما را آقای مداح حذف کردند، دلیلش را هم نوشتند: *"از طریق PM رسیدگی می شود"*

قرار نیست چون شما به عملکرد مدیری اعتراض دارید، کل یک تاپیک یا یک انجمن به بی نظمی و ارسال پست های off-topic کشیده شود!

----------


## yass4000

اینا خوبن، اما من هنوزم می گم کتابای ساختمان و طراحی الگوریتم مقسمی یه چیز دیگه است. آدم خدای این دوتا درس می شه. همه ی مثالهاش هم مال کنکورهاست و از خودش چیزی طرح نکرده.

ترجمه ی کتاب پرسمن از دکتر سالخورده خیلی عالیه، من دارم و حال می کنم باهاش. کتاب پوران پژوهش خلاصه ی همونه. البته خوندن پرسمن خیلی منطقی نیست چون خیلی زیاده!! مگر فقط فصل هایی رو از روش بخونید که تو کتاب پوران پژوهش اومده. خودمم اون زمان همین کار رو کردم.


کتاب پوران پژوهش برای مهندسی نرم افزار به تنهایی کفایت نمیکنه؟
پیدا کردن سر فصلاش از کتاب پرسمن یه کم سخته.

----------


## pona63

به نظر شما با رتبه 869 می شه قبول شد؟
منظورم تو رشته آی تی هست.

----------


## bersisa

> چرا هيشكي جواب منو نمي ده؟ براي مديريت و زبان منبع معتبري مي شناسيد؟


مدیریت پارسه هم خوبه

----------


## shafagh_82

> مدیریت پارسه هم خوبه


سلام! ببخشید کتاب مدیریت نوشته دکتر قربانی با جزوه پارسه چقدر فرق داره؟ یه بنده خدایی میگفت که تقریبا کپی همند و فرقی ندارند! من این کتابه رو دارم میخواستم ببینم که میتونم از روی همین بخونم و بی خیال گیر آوردن جزوه پارسه بشم؟
ممنون

----------

